# Winter Greenhouse (Phyllomedusa Bicolor)



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

The winter set-up time to settle down before i try breed them in spring.
Enjoy.


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

what a cool frog : victory:


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Will those musa cope with such limited airflow?Imelda have always just rotted in confined spaces.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

This is so cool!

what a great use of a product!

I'm very impressed

John,


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

mattbeighton said:


> Will those musa cope with such limited airflow?Imelda have always just rotted in confined spaces.


Hi.

There is a large ventilation cage at the top where the lights are resting.
Airflow is one of the things important when it comes to Bicolors.
I dont have the greatest knowledge when it comes to plants:lol2:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Arcadiajohn said:


> This is so cool!
> 
> what a great use of a product!
> 
> ...


Thanks John:2thumb:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Looking good!

Which brand of greenhouse is that, please?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

You are really going all-out for this mate- well-done. :2thumb:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Which brand of greenhouse is that, please?


I dont know what brand to be exact. All i know is that its a tomato grow.
Payed £12 for it off Ebay. Stands 150 cm height-100cm lengh, 50 cm depth.

Type plastic greenhouse into ebay, it will come up on the first page:2thumb:

Thanks


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> You are really going all-out for this mate- well-done. :2thumb:


Im going to keep there temperature down through the winter, and just focus on their diet, for when spring comes back around. Iv been told a good diet can help towards the females spawning, so fingers crossed.

Glad you like it Ron.

Take it easy mate:2thumb:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Which brand of greenhouse is that, please?


Here you go mate-http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gardman-Tomato-Growbag-Growhouse-Mini-Greenhouse-/111172810778?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item19e26a781a


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

bobo10 said:


> Here you go mate-http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gardman-Tomato-Growbag-Growhouse-Mini-Greenhouse-/111172810778?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item19e26a781a


Thank you very much. :2thumb:


----------

